# In bestehendes bild schrift einfügen



## BigFacker (24. Juli 2002)

Jope hidihoo

Also und zwar hab ich mal die Suchfunktion angeschmissen und 8 Seiten ergebnisse gefunden hab ich auch alles fleißig durchgearbeitet und viiiiiiiiel dasbei gelernt...

Jope, aber das was ich suche, hab ich nicht gefunden, bzw. nicht direkt. 

Und zwar will ich ein Bild einladen, und dann mittels der GD-lib in das Bildchen reinschreiben. 
Ich hab haufen sachen gefunden, wie ich neue bilder erstellen kann und abspeichern kann und schreiben kann, aber ich hab nicht gefunden wie ich ein bestehendes Bild, ein ganz normales, einlade, und dann in diesem Bild rumkrixle. 

Kann mir jemand da ne funktion nennen, in einschlägigen referenzen hab ich nichts brauchbares gefunden. 

Danksehr!!!!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (24. Juli 2002)

ImageTTFText(image,"schriftgröße","winkel","x","y","farbe","ttffile.ttf","TEXT");

alternativ gehts auch mit imagestring()
gugg doch einfach mal bei selfphp,hehe


----------



## TchiboMann (8. Februar 2007)

:thumbsup

Sehr schön, vielen Dank! Auch wenn der Thread schon alt ist, ist jor vollkommen egal 

Tipp:
PHP braucht scheinbar immer den Absoluten Pfad zur Font-Datei, korrekt würde z.B. so ein code sein:


```
<?php
## --> Code by tchibomann, visit: www.wasd-gaming.de

## --> Create PNG? Nö, erstmal definieren wird welches Bild, welcher Fontpfad und welche Farben genommen werden sollen usw ;)

        // Bild im selben ordner wie php-datei!
        $image = "button.png"; 

        // Pfad muss absolut sein. Das Beispiel hier muss angepasst werden und 
        // spiegelt nicht zwingend dein System wieder! (Bitte den bindestrich aus dem ttf NICHT mitschreiben...)
        // Eventuell muss der Pfad auch nicht absolut sein, einfach mal versuchen ein ./ vor dem Dateinamen zu schreiben.
        $fontpath = "/var/www/vhosts/my-homepage.de/httpdocs/sig.gif/arialbdf.t-t-f";

        // Text den du in das Bild schreiben willst
        $text = "Mein erstes TrueType Font manipuliertes Bild!";
        $text2 = "Und dies ist ein Text in anderer Farbe!";

        // Text Position in Pixel von oben: 
        $textpos_top = "20";
        $textpos_top2 = "40";

        // Text Position in Pixel von links:
        $textpos_left = "20";
        $textpos_left = "30";

        // Winkel des Text, 0 ist horizontal, 90 Vertikal usw
        $text_winkel = "0";

        // Schriftgröße (pt glaub ich...)
        $text_size = "12";
        $text_size2 = "10";


## --> Bild öffnen und Textfarben definieren
	$im = imagecreatefrompng($image);
	$white  = ImageColorAllocate ($im, 255, 255, 255);
	$red  = ImageColorAllocate ($im, 200, 0, 0);

## --> Und nun manipulieren wir mal eben des Piclein
        ImageTTFText($im,$text_size,$text_winkel,$textpos_left,$textpos_top,$white,$fontpath,$text);
        ImageTTFText($im,$text_size2,$text_winkel,$textpos_left,$textpos_top2,$red,$fontpath,$text2);

## --> Header erstellen
	header("Content-Type: image/png");

## --> Erst erstellen wir das Pic...
	Imagepng($im,'',100);

## --> ... um es dann auch schon wieder zu löschen, tzzzzzzzzzz ;)
	ImageDestroy ($im); 
?>
```

Joh, so im Groben denk ich mal sollte es relativ leicht verständlich sein. Dieses Beispiel könnte z.B. so aussehen:

##--> http://www.wasd-gaming.de/sig.gif/test.php

wenn man das Script noch weiterspinnt, aus einer Datenbank Daten (aus nem CMS z.B.) holt, etwas aufbereitet und dann einbaut könnte es so ausschauen:

##--> http://www.wasd-gaming.de/sig.gif

LG, tchibomann


PS: Falls das Script als Tutorial Wert haben soll kanns auch gern verschoben werden


----------



## RiNdErWaHn (8. Februar 2007)

Also ich brauche für den fontpath keinen absoluten Pfad...

Ich benutze zB auch folgende Zeile und das funktioniert auch wunderbar


```
imagettftextalign ($im, 24, 0, 340, 30, $text_color, "./fanmailf", $name);
```

(wer hat denn was gegen das Wort "f u n z t"?)

was soll denn das? kann man hier nichtmal Codezeilen schreiben? die Dateiendung der Fontdatei wird ständig wegeditiert?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo!


RiNdErWaHn hat gesagt.:


> (wer hat denn was gegen das Wort "f u n z t"?)


Der Filter von der Forensoftware. 
"Slang" etc. ist hier halt nicht erwünscht (siehe Netiquette).


RiNdErWaHn hat gesagt.:


> die Dateiendung der Fontdatei wird ständig wegeditiert?


Auch dieses kommt vom Filter..... gewisse Domainendungen sind hier nicht gerne gesehen..... und da es ja auch Domainendungen mit ". t t" gibt, werden diese (wie auch die ganzen ". d e . v u" etc.) gefillter.
Über den Grund dieses Filters gab es schon irgendwo eine Diskussion.
Dass hierbei auch die Dateiendungen von den Fonts dem Filter zum Opfer fallen, habe ich auch schon bemängelt..... geändert wurde jedoch nichts. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TchiboMann (8. Februar 2007)

hm stimmt, jetzt wo des erwähnt wird... das iss ja dumm³, schriftarten sollten hier erwähnbar bleiben... so ein schmarrn 

Ich ersetz es einfach durch ein - und gut ist, was solls... aber "f u n z t" ist heutzutage kein Slang mehr, sondern Standartrepertoire... ich jedenfalls kenne nicht einen Menschen, der nicht weiss was es bedeutet und auch nicht nutzt...

Naja, schon komisch manche Foren xD

achso @ Rinderwahn
Hm, bei mir auf dem Server hab ich das auch versucht, aber der nimmt des nich an... ka warum, muss man wohl herumprobieren... Hab solche Fälle schon des öfteren gehabt - wenns mit / oder ./ nicht klappt immer den absoluten Pfad nehmen... und den bekommt man ja leicht mit nem phpfehler heraus


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Februar 2007)

TchiboMann hat gesagt.:


> .....was solls... aber "f u n z t" ist heutzutage kein Slang mehr, sondern Standartrepertoire... ich jedenfalls kenne nicht einen Menschen, der nicht weiss was es bedeutet und auch nicht nutzt...
> 
> Naja, schon komisch manche Foren xD





			
				Netiquette hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist *kein Chatroom*.....
> Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in *Rechtschreibung, Satzbau* und *Verständlichkeit* nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. *Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht.*


Man beachte die rot markierten Abschnitte.
Hier treiben sich auch ältere und ausländische User rum.
Ich denke dass sich die älteren wohl nicht in irgend welchen "Teeny-Chats" rumtreiben, sondern eher in den z.b. ü40, ü50, ü60 Chats.
Mag sein dass der eine oder andere schon mitbekommen hat was solche oder ähnliche "Abkürzungen" bedeuten, dem Grossteil werden dieses aber Fremdworte sein.
Und ein Ausländer wird damit erst recht nichts anfangen können..... nichtmal mit Hilfe eines Übersetzungsprogramms.
Mit "funktioniert" hingegen sollte eigentlich jedes Übersetzungsprogramm klar kommen.


----------



## CIX88 (8. Februar 2007)

> Also ich brauche für den fontpath keinen absoluten Pfad...
Einige Server wollen es aber.


----------



## RiNdErWaHn (8. Februar 2007)

Oh oh, sorry, wollte jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen :-(

Naja, den absoluten Pfad verwenden ist zwar immer sicherer, aber bei einem Serverwechsel muß man dann alle Scripte durchgehen und die Pfade ändern...

Ich glaub ich bin froh, dass mein Webspace die variablen Pfade annimmt


----------



## TchiboMann (8. Februar 2007)

@ Dr Dau

Okay, seh ich ein  trotzdem schade irgendwie, vermiest einem den etwas lockeren Schreibstil  aber wenigstens sollte man Dateiendungen der Schriftarten erlauben, darin seh ich einfach keinen sinn des zu strippen^^ nein, kürzen 

@ Rinderwahn - neh haste nich losgetreten die diskussion 
Zum Pfad: Joh, sicherer ist es denk ich mal schon, und wenn man selbst was programmiert dann würd ich sowas per define regeln:

```
define("ABSOLUTE_PATH", "/var/www/vhosts/domain.de/httpdocs/");
```
dies einfach in ne gesonderte PHP (zum beispiel ner config-inc.php) schreiben und includen, dann passts schon. Und im eigentlichen Code kann man dann ABSOLUTE_PATH."font.t-t-f" schreiben. Find ich sehr angenehm 

Tjoh, man muss sich zu helfen wissen ^^


----------

